# *Rehoming* 3 female rats SOUTH CAROLINA



## BlueMoonWolf (Feb 6, 2014)

I need to rehome 3 female rats ASAP. 2 albino (pew) sweet loving ladies and a faintly hooded female too. The rats are free but their cages are not. I have 2 three level cages im asking 40$ for eachAnd a small cage im asking 15$ for. I also have a giant bag of bedding that will go with who ever takes the last rat or who ever takes them all. Along with what food i have left.Please email:[email protected]


----------

